# Dundjinni Campaign Art Pack



## Mean DM (Sep 19, 2004)

I purchased the Dundjinni Campaign Art Pack (and main program) on the basis of their claims that it can produce images like this.  Warning:  You can't.  This sample image can be found on the Campaign Art Pack page.  It is also on the Gallery page under the heading "All of these images are maps created with Dundjinni." The images that come with this expansion page are of a much lower resolution.   I find this advertising extremely misleading.  Although I am not disappointed with the main program, I find the Campaign Art Pack a waste of money, as well as a Bait and Switch tactic.   Buyer beware.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## kitsune9 (Sep 19, 2004)

Have you levied your complaint to the company about the images you were not able to produce or reproduce?  You're basically stating that the company is committing fraud which is rather harsh, particularly if you've done nothing to approach the company to try to resolve the issue as to whether those images can actually be reproduced.  Maybe there are techniques in the programs that you don't know about?  Maybe the there is a download section for additional images for users?  I don't know, but I don't see any statement from you stating how you tried to resolve this issue with company, or that you took steps to file a complaint with the BBB for the alleged practice, or something constructive.  So my question is this--what steps have you taken to resolve this before you came to this conclusion?


----------



## drakhe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Actualy, you can...*

Actualy you can. When I read your post I immediatly started experimenting. I did buy the campaign pack, but hadn't used it so far (too much time spent on real world job...). At first it also seemed that what I could produce as output was of a lower resolution. Until I tried the custom raw BMP output with the highest pixel per cell count. I did indeed export an image of comparable detail level to the sample. Off course, being a raw BMP with high pixel count per cell made it huge, a full page export ended up as a 150Mb BMP.


----------



## Mean DM (Sep 19, 2004)

I based my claims on Dundjinni's thread http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=1348&PN=2.  I assumed that it was accurate since no one responded to the contrary.  I hope I mispoke.

Cheers,

m

[edit: I see that I am not showing the "Pixels per Cell" option in the Export/Format window.  That may be the variable.  I am running 1.0.2]


----------



## drakhe (Sep 20, 2004)

Mean DM said:
			
		

> I based my claims on Dundjinni's thread http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=1348&PN=2. I assumed that it was accurate since no one responded to the contrary. I hope I mispoke.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...



As far as I can determine, the pixel/cell option only shows when you select RAW BMP!


----------



## Mean DM (Sep 20, 2004)

drakhe said:
			
		

> As far as I can determine, the pixel/cell option only shows when you select RAW BMP!



Hmmm.  It is not showing up for me.  I will play with it more when I get home.

[edit: Nope, it is not showing up.  I will ask over on their boards.]


----------

